# ADF DO hop!



## allied123 (Dec 11, 2014)

So I was moving my 4 ADF into a 20 long and they were sitting in a container waiting for the temperature/water chemistry to match up. As you can imagine one minute I checked and there were 4 in the container, the next minute there were only 3. I looked all around but didn't see him so I assumed he just jumped into the tank. 

About 30 minutes later I hear a weird noise and look up to see my little frog HOPPING across the floor (he was a little dry...) I've held them before to inspect them and move them and whatnot and it always seemed like they just kinda squirmed, no hopping. I guess when they dry out enough they can hop....

This only happened about 30 minutes ago but the frog seemed totally fine if a little dry so I just plopped him back in the tank as soon as I grabbed him and he swam back down to the bottom looking fine.

If anyone has been in a similar situation should I have separated him to keep an eye on him? It's a little hard to find them sometimes let alone tell them apart...


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

No need to separate. He'll be fine.


----------

